
Ask HN: Do you think my clients idea has any worth in project management? - tweplmr
A client came to me a while back with an idea to build a tool. I originally built it for the guy to use with his clients, however, he then decided to make the tool available for everyone - but feedback hasn&#x27;t been favourable, most people say there is no value for the tool.<p>To start, my client is a business coach in the UK. He goes into companies that know what they want to do but don&#x27;t know how to achieve it. Usually, this results in him producing an Object Tree (example here built using the tool I made: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;v6q0jyD). My client approached me to build a tool that allows you to drag and drop boxes into place, assign boxes to team members, set dates etc. You can export PDF&#x27;s and print them out and you can also generate a Gantt chart. The system also sends you reminders when an object is due.<p>My business doesn&#x27;t plan projects in this way, we usually load everything into productive.io. But, is there anyone out there that prefers to work in this more visual way?<p>Due to budgets when we start, we built a very basic tool (more of a prototype). Our team is willing to put the time and effort into re-developing ths tool if there are people that think there is a worth for this. For a start with a rebuild we could consider adding AI. Also, is there anything we can add to increase it&#x27;s worth?<p>Feel free to ask questions if you need more information.<p>All options are on the table, including putting this to bed so please be honest.
======
externalreality
You really didn't describe the tool or its intended audience all that much. It
looks like some kind of idea map. What is the innovation? Why would I pick
this tool over any other such tool (there are many of them).

However, I think you can make something happen here. Perhaps you can find a
specific use-case and specialize. When there are many competitors in a market
the only real thing to do with a new product is to find one particular and
popular use case and specialize the product for that use case. After that
there is no need to worry about competitors from an innovation standpoint
because there is nothing more you can do.

